# Eigene Jar-Dateien zu Netbeans-Projekt hinzufügen?



## MrOrientierungslos (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ich hab ein Projekt übernommen und es mit dem mitgelieferten build.xml geöffnet und zwar mit NewProject->JavaProject with Existing Ant Script.
Nun möchte ich eigene jar s hinzufügen.
Problem: wie füge ich die jars hinzu?
Project Properties öffnen und dann???

Danke und Gruss


_L-ectron-X hat den Titel am 04.05.2006 um 23:00 Uhr angepasst._


----------



## bygones (4. Mai 2006)

*verschoben*


----------



## bronks (4. Mai 2006)

MrOrientierungslos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Problem: wie füge ich die jars hinzu?
> Project Properties öffnen und dann??? ...


Bei den Categories "Libraries" anklicken und dann den Button "Add JAR/Folder" ganz fest drücken ...


----------



## MrOrientierungslos (5. Mai 2006)

Hi, leider wurde mein Problem nicht ganz verstanden.
Wenn ich mit Netbeans ein Projekt mit einem bestehenden build.xml
öffne, gibt es kein Categories "Libraries".
Mittlerweile bin ich etwas weiter und habe erfahren, das ich das build.xml händisch erweitern müsste um die zusätzlichen jars die ich brauche. Nur wie??? :-(

Gruss MO


----------



## Pulvertoastman (5. Mai 2006)

Servus,

libraries gibt es leider nicht in den Projekteinstellungen wenn der Projekttyp 'Project with existing ANT script' ist.

Hier gibt es leider nur den Weg, die JARS manuell dem CLASSPATH zuzufügen. Das bedeutet leider auch, dass das entsprechende JAVADOC nicht dazugebunden werden kann.

Netbeans hat da IMHO ein unschönes Verhalten.

hth


----------



## MrOrientierungslos (5. Mai 2006)

Hi, wie macht man das mit dem JARS manuell in den CLASSPATH hinzufügen? Hättest du ein Beispiel Parat?

Gruss MO


----------



## MrOrientierungslos (5. Mai 2006)

Hi, das Problem hat sich gelöst.
Da Netbeans (so wie ich es sehe) bei einem Projektaufbau mit einem exitierenden build file (Netbeans: File->NewProject->JavaProject with existing Ant Script) dnicht die möglichkeit bietet direkt eigene jars dem Projekt hinzuzufügen, habe ich es (mit Hilfe der Forummitglieder  ) durch ergänzung des build.xml die einbindung der jars geschafft. Da die build.xml je nach Projekt... detailliert ausfallen kann sollte man von dem Aufbau etwas ahnung haben. Hierfür eignet sicht
englisch : 1. http://ant.apache.org/manual/
              das auch ein Beispiel angibt...
Auf deutsch etwas sehr sehr dürftig aber hatte keine Zeit was ausführlicheres zu finden:
http://www.num.math.uni-goettingen.de/corba/ws02-03/allgemein/ant_xml.html#tag_bsp

Gruss MO


----------



## MrOrientierungslos (10. Mai 2006)

Hi, ich muss mich für den obigen Beitrag korrigieren.
Richtig ist folgendes:
Wird unter Netbeans ein neues Projekt mit File->NewProject->JavaProject with existing Ant Script aufgebaut und möchte nun in dieses Projekt ein eigenes jar einbinden, geht man so vor:
1. In Projekt-Properties gehen und unter Java Sources Classpath mit Add Jar den Ort des eigenen jar  angeben.
2. Muss man leider bei Netbeans in der build.xml die jar angeben. Ansonsten reicht der Schritt 1 nicht!
Sorry und Gruss MO


----------

